# Horse show help!



## htackett (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello! I'm am new to the showing world. I am having a hard time figuring out how everything works. I am a sophomore in highschool and want to start competing (Hunter/jumper) on my OTTB this coming year (2016). However I am having the hardest time figuring out what shows I'm allowed to do. I want to start with schooling shows then go to rated. Am I allowed to compete in rated shows? What organizations do I have to join? What is the difference between "A" "AA" and "B" rated shows? Which would I compete in? I'm really confused how where to start and if I'm allowed to compete in these rated shows. Any information would help me greatly! Thank you!


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm sure there's someone on here who can be super helpful, but in the meantime your best bet is to get a trainer who shows and can show you how it's all done. (I show AHA so I'm useless ****, otherwise I'd try to at least get you pointed in the right direction)


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

You're allowed to compete in any rated show you want, with the exception of a few national championship shows for which you have to qualify. You can find a calendar of USEF rated shows on the USEF website. USEF is the parent organization that rates and regulates shows in the US, at a national level. USEF regulates a lot of equestrian competition, not just hunter/jumper shows. USHJA is the subsection that manages only hunter/jumper shows. 

You don't have to be a member of any organization to compete at rated shows either, although I believe your horse needs to be recorded with USEF. If you're not a member of USEF and USHJA however, you will pay nonmember fees at every show, which adds up quickly. If you plan on doing more than 1 or 2 rated shows a year, it's cheaper to just get a membership. Additionally, you'd need to be a member and have your horse registered with USHJA to earn zone and national points. 

The difference between B, A, and AA shows comes down to the prize money offered by the show and the amenities of the show grounds. The higher the rating, the more money offered and the more amenities available, which includes things like multiple rings and warmup areas, etc. 

You're probably wise to start at schooling shows. They will be much less expensive and a good way to become introduced to showing. Looking for shows recognized by your state hunter/jumper organization is a good way to ensure that the shows are of a reasonable standard and following standardized rules. Most state h/j organizations are run in accordance with USEF rules

I also agree it's a good idea to get a trainer to help guide you through the process! It's hard to show alone - there is a lot to learn and even the most experienced riders have coaches. Sometimes you just need eyes on the ground to help you and your horse do your best. 

If you have any other questions, I'm happy to help!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Join a local club in your area and do their show series. Consistently showing will let you get to know different judging styles, and develop a group of supporters to cheer you on, as you cheer them on. 

Good luck!


----------

